# Millet Party!



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Odette is finished with her 5-week partial quarantine (the rescue did a full one for me for 90 days, and then I did 5 weeks with them at opposite ends of my apartment and no physical contact). So last night, my birds finally got to meet officially! It was a little awkward, but I think they'll all be friends in good time. 










"Mom said you're the queen. But I am the diva, and divas outrank queens, right? Obviously."



















"Hello my queen, may I share this meal with you?"



















"Okay, Mom. I _guess _we can all share. For now."


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks like they like each other. Pretty birds!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Millet is always a hit. Very nice flock too and it looks like they're getting along nicely.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are all gorgeous!!! Im glad they are getting along!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol, they're so funny. Obviously, they know she's a bird...not a bat. She had be confused for a little while!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Cute! Ah, I love that lutino...


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Aw, how sweet! I'm glad Odette has now offically met her new buddies.  I think they'll all be great friends.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That's soo cute
They're getting along really well


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

How exciting! She must be glad to finally be introduced to her tiel friends. Is she getting more comfortable with you too?


----------

